# Stupid Washing Machine



## jeb6294 (Aug 15, 2017)

Playing softball last night when the wife calls.  Said there was a haze in the laundry room and it smelled like burning oil.  The washing machine had started making a lot more noise, but everything I read said there was not a whole lot to do about it.  Trying to get it fixed was prohibitively expensive so the consensus was to just let it go until it was gone.

Old washer was an LG front loader, but I've heard that the Samsung top loaders were supposed to be nice.  Didn't someone on here have a subscription to Consumer Reports?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2017)

We've always gone with maytag and have always gotten 10 years out of them.


----------



## Supe (Aug 15, 2017)

I wouldn't get another LG washer/dryer if you paid me, but my Samsung fridge is a piece of shit!  Then again, so are my GE stove and dishwasher.  Hell, only appliance that seems to work like it should is the new Whirlpool microwave, and even it seems to lack the wattage advertised!


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 15, 2017)

Yeah, the LG washer/dryer weren't great.  I guess they did make it about 7 years which, sadly, seems to be close to what washers/dryers are getting nowadays.  I was trying to do a search for "best washer" and I saw a couple places say that Consumer Reports had the Samsungs listed high, but I can't get on there to verify.  Maybe I'll have to stop by the library on the way home.

LG washer was a front load.  Don't think we'll be going with another one of those.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 15, 2017)

Dang.  We got our lower-end showroom display model fridge, washer, and dryer over 10 years ago.  The only issue to date is I had to replace the freezer ice maker once.  Go the inexpensive route.  They do the same job.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 15, 2017)

our most recent washer or dryer i can't remember which is maytag...they might both be maytags now.  

I love the extra features on my front loader.  i use them regularly.  The delay start, the handwash cycle (which is gentler than the delicate cycle also available on it), the steam cycle,  etc...

The dryer however I highly support the more basic the better.  I also prefer the lint trap on the top back corner instead inside the doorframe style.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Aug 15, 2017)

I have a Samsung washer, dryer, and fridge (all 2 yrs old). The dryer and fridge have worked great so far, but the washer has needed 3 repairs in the past year.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm all for simple and cheap, but having three boys and three dogs, one thing we need is size...we're trying to find something that's over 5 cu.ft.  Getting one that big kind of puts you into the nicer rage by default.  I think the only special feature I really used very much was the delay start.  I can't speak for how fancy my wife gets with the wash though.

Funny story, wife wanted to take care of this herself so the first place she mentioned was Rent-A-Center.  She got some stuff there a couple times before we were married.  Nice washer and dryer set, although another LG, for $30/week, but for 130 weeks.  Being an Engineer, of course I had to dissect the numbers.  First I figured out the "interest rate" you were paying.  Came out to 25%, which to be honest, wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be.  How in the hell do you end up paying $3,900 for a washer and dryer then?!?!  Further math indicated that, while the interest rate isn't astronomical, they are apparently charging you $2,860 for them.  Best Buy has the same set for about half that.  Get them on the credit card and, even if she's still paying the same $30/week, they'll be paid for in about a year at less than half the cost.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 15, 2017)

Yikes.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2017)

seems that the more features you get the more stuff breaks (I see where they have new fridges that also have a PC built in- yeah I am sure that's a good idea)

We have three HS aged kids and I don't know what size ours is but it works well. Going on year 7 with no issues.. I cant say enough about Maytag, wouldn't take a chance on someone who cant even make a good TV (Samsung)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 15, 2017)

Maytag is Whirlpool, just more expensive.  They are both good, but I'd go with the equivalent Whirlpool model and save money.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 15, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I cant say enough about Maytag, wouldn't take a chance on someone who cant even make a good TV (Samsung)


Whoa now.  Our 8 year old Samsung plasma still kicks ass.


----------



## Supe (Aug 15, 2017)

I've got a few Samsung LCD's ranging from 7-9 years old and haven't had issues with any of them.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2017)

yeah but do you want the same nerds making second rate TV's washing your underwear?


----------



## Supe (Aug 15, 2017)

Can't think of a better job for them.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 15, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> yeah but do you want the same nerds making second rate TV's washing your underwear?


If they can removing ghosting effects in both, then sure, why not?


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm very happy with my Samsung smart TVs.  We have basic Maytag washer and gas dryer.  About 10-15 years old.  they work great.  It's the PC boards in the new appliances that crap out.  Nothing wrong with a mechanical timer for the cyclic switches.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 15, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> Seems that the more features you get the more stuff breaks


QFT.



MA_PE said:


> It's the PC boards in the new appliances that crap out.  Nothing wrong with a mechanical timer for the cyclic switches.


QFT x 2.

We have fairly new (2 or 3 year old) Samsung dishwasher, range, microwave and fridge and so far the quality has been great. They are mostly all touch interface so we'll see how that all holds up over time. :dunno:



Road Guy said:


> Wouldn't take a chance on someone who cant even make a good TV (Samsung)


Well if you would spring for something other than 720p, you might have a better looking picture.  :thumbs:

When properly calibrated and at the 120/240Hz range, the Samsung screens we have are top notch. We've had visitors the past (2) weekends and both times received comments like, "your TV looks different than ours..."  LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 15, 2017)

jesus christ you nerds are easy to get riled up, I bet you also thinks Honda makes anything other than a good lawnmower!


----------



## P-E (Aug 15, 2017)

Got the LG washer a few years ago.  Still okay.  Guess it is enivitable it will break soon.   Have a Samsung tv.   Had an issue with it in the first year.  Picture went bad and apparently at the factory a jumper was not removed before shipping.   Had to take it apart and snip the jumper with fingernail clippers and all was okay.  Kinda bizzare.   They offered to do the fix on my dime.  Terrible.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 16, 2017)

Stopped at the little mom &amp; pop store yesterday.  Apparently, LG is actually supposed to be one of the better choices, as they say, they just don't make 'em like they used to.

While Googling, I did find out that there is one out there that is supposed to be a lot better than all the other ones,  Speed Queen is actually made in America and has a very good reputation.  Can only find them on Amazon or in actual appliance stores...no Best Buy, Home Depot, etc.  The little mom &amp; pop place is a dealer and they had some.  They're pricy, but it's because they are made like tanks with actual metal, no plastic.  One of the washers was like the one my mom had...no electronics at all, everything is mechanical.  I would seriously look at one, but I don't think they've got the size we would need.  Even their front-load washer is only 3.4 cu.ft.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 16, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> Stopped at the little mom &amp; pop store yesterday.  Apparently, LG is actually supposed to be one of the better choices, as they say, they just don't make 'em like they used to.
> 
> While Googling, I did find out that there is one out there that is supposed to be a lot better than all the other ones,  Speed Queen is actually made in America and has a very good reputation.  Can only find them on Amazon or in actual appliance stores...no Best Buy, Home Depot, etc.  The little mom &amp; pop place is a dealer and they had some.  They're pricy, but it's because they are made like tanks with actual metal, no plastic.  One of the washers was like the one my mom had...no electronics at all, everything is mechanical.  I would seriously look at one, but I don't think they've got the size we would need.  Even their front-load washer is only 3.4 cu.ft.


Speed Queen was the ones that our contractor put in dorms back when I was working at the college...  seems to me that a company who provides laundry machines to college students probably knows something about value and durability...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 16, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> jesus christ you nerds are easy to get riled up, I bet you also thinks Honda makes anything other than a good lawnmower!


Boats?







But they do make decent mowers (better if they came in yellow though)


----------



## Dleg (Aug 17, 2017)

jeb6294 said:


> Stopped at the little mom &amp; pop store yesterday.  Apparently, LG is actually supposed to be one of the better choices, as they say, they just don't make 'em like they used to.
> 
> While Googling, I did find out that there is one out there that is supposed to be a lot better than all the other ones,  Speed Queen is actually made in America and has a very good reputation.  Can only find them on Amazon or in actual appliance stores...no Best Buy, Home Depot, etc.  The little mom &amp; pop place is a dealer and they had some.  They're pricy, but it's because they are made like tanks with actual metal, no plastic.  One of the washers was like the one my mom had...no electronics at all, everything is mechanical.  I would seriously look at one, but I don't think they've got the size we would need.  Even their front-load washer is only 3.4 cu.ft.


Yes, my staff are also responsible for repairing washers and dryers in village "washeterias" and they speak very highly of Speed Queen.  I didn't know they made units ofr household use - I will have to check that out when our Samsungs crap out!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 18, 2017)

i checked mine last night.  it is maytag 9000 series.  over 4 cu. f.t of space.  The only problem I have had is the plastic faceplate for the soap drawer had a clip break and falls off occasioanlly, but it doesn't impact the operation.  it is just a cover to make the front look pretty,


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> jesus christ you nerds are easy to get riled up, I bet you also thinks Honda makes anything other than a good lawnmower!


Yeah: generators, ATVs and motorcycles.

But I agree the simpler the better.  I've been happy with the Kenmore (made by Whirlpool) washer and dryer I bought about 17 years ago.  I've had to do a few repairs (replaced the circuit board in the dryer and then had to replace a switch a few years later, also replaced the transmission coupling on the washer), but overall they've been pretty reliable, and they're simple enough I can easily work on them myself.  But if you start getting into these fancy-schmancy LG and Samsung things good luck. . .


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 18, 2017)

My old old washer and dryer (the ones left in the NC rental house that got stolen) was in the house when I bought it but didn't work...  I ended up using a timing belt from the auto store to fix it temporarily and man did that thing squeal at the start of each cycle, lol


----------

